# What a mess



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

I was at a house today that's been rewired and is in the process of having the walls patched and repaired, what a mess. There must be one thousand holes and about 100 screws. Pretty sweet workmanship on a house worth 1.6M. I took a video, might try to put it up.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

I know for sure that there are at least 3 screws holding those 4 boards on. The centre is plaster that they left on :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Now there's some of that Toronto workmanship I was talking about


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Nasty!!!


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Wtf..... Someone actually got paid to do that. That's crazy!


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Ya and to top it off, they have their sign up on the lawn. Brutal.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

RenoRob said:


> Ya and to top it off, they have their sign up on the lawn. Brutal.


 Those guys with the signs ..Gotta love it!

When folks ask me for my card ..I walk out to the truck ..tear off a piece of paper tape write my name and number on it [my card]..


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

The only problem with those signs is that people call you. Word of mouth only here.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a little job I did a while back. I took some pictures for you guys because the drywall job was so disgusting! Home owner did it himself. 

So more or less, instead of using a router, or taking accurate measurements to cut out his lights, he just cut a square box around the light! Sounds about right....
Let's take a look shall we.





























And here's the rest of his crap!
Giant cross joint through out the entire ceiling....
and he couldn't even keep that straight...















And of course, I started this job at night, on the side, so what did I forget to bring?....Setting compound to pre-fill....
Load it up with mud boys! Look at this gap!
A couple flat tapes, double taped the corner, good to go!!
Looks beautiful!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Holy sheet batman! Looks like my hanging :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

With all those pencil lines you would of thunk??:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> With all those pencil lines you would of thunk??:blink:


Hahaha! I remember thinking the same when I saw that!
I was just like "wow :blink:....seriously..." lol!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

You guys are just making a big deal out of nothing its pretty good:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! I remember thinking the same when I saw that!
> I was just like "wow :blink:....seriously..." lol!


 hey...Mesh blanket...like icerock does..It works great... 
pre fill with hot mud then blanket with mesh ..10 box over that a couple times...:thumbsup:worked for me...:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> hey...Mesh blanket...like icerock does..It works great...
> pre fill with hot mud then blanket with mesh ..10 box over that a couple times...:thumbsup:worked for me...:yes:


Ya, I'm gonna have to order a wide roll of FibaFuse for little patches like that. It's a good idea. :yes: Thanks!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Home owners......they don't like wastage so it all goes on the wall :yes:
They might save $20 worth of board but it costs them $200 extra for finishing it.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> And of course, I started this job at night, on the side, so what did I forget to bring?....Setting compound to pre-fill....
> Load it up with mud boys! Look at this gap!
> A couple flat tapes, double taped the corner, good to go!!
> Looks beautiful!
> ...


You work your magic on that on PT, looks sweet now.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Those guys with the signs ..Gotta love it!
> 
> When folks ask me for my card ..I walk out to the truck ..tear off a piece of paper tape write my name and number on it [my card]..


Moore....why do you have to walk out to your truck to get paper tape?


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like just a little spacle job.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Moore....why do you have to walk out to your truck to get paper tape?


 To grab the ink pen:whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Here's a little job I did a while back. I took some pictures for you guys because the drywall job was so disgusting! Home owner did it himself.
> 
> So more or less, instead of using a router, or taking accurate measurements to cut out his lights, he just cut a square box around the light! Sounds about right....
> Let's take a look shall we.
> ...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

RenoRob said:


> You work your magic on that on PT, looks sweet now.


lol! Oh I did! It looked awesome when I was done. It was just a tiny 35-38 sheet job. I didn't bother taking photos of when it was done. 
I should have just video taped the whole job because it went so fast.



jcampbell said:


> Holy **** batman. That looks like a lot of extra work right there! Did you have to replace much of the board?


lol! It was allot of extra work. Every screw was out on top of that. I could hang my coat of some of them. lol.
And nope, didn't replace any board. I just fixed it all up.


----------

